# Sony Vegas Pro 12 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren



## CRY_OF_FE4R (31. März 2013)

Guten Abend 

Ich wollte mir für Videobearbeitung Vegas Pro 12 Cracken... War mein 1. Versuch und es hat nicht funktioniert. Es blieb die Testversion aber Vegas stürzte immer ab. Ich wollte es deinstallieren und die normale Testversion laden aber es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass ein DLL nicht aufgeführt werden kann 
Also kann ich das jetzige nicht benutzen und neu lässt es sich nicht installieren, weil W7 64 immer sagt dass es Vegas schon hat.

Habe viel gegooglet und nichts gefunden...

Wie kann ich Vegas jetzt deinstallieren neu installieren? 

Danke 
Cry


----------



## ucap (31. März 2013)

*AW: Sony Vegas Pro 12 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren*

ich würd in so nem falle erstma alles was mit dem programm zutun hat manuell löschen , ( auch die zugehörigen ordner in c:benutzer/"benutzer"/appdata und  c:benutzer/"benutzer"/anwendungsdaten)
falls sich etwas nicht löschen lässt mit "unlocker" löschbar machen
un dann die registry durchsuchen was da dann noch an überbleibseln ist (entweder per hand oder zb ccleaner)


----------

